# Cheap Tiffin Allegro



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Cheap RV for sale

http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/rv/tiffin_allegro/tiiffin_allegro.htm


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Might be cheap but they had it for a long time Jim.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi i like the GB swinger   

ray


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John

It look's like a reasonable buy, new tyres/wheels etc and MOT .. can't be bad as a starter van.. probably accept a much lower price if it's been for sale for a while..


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi John
> 
> It look's like a reasonable buy, new tyres/wheels etc and MOT .. can't be bad as a starter van.. probably accept a much lower price if it's been for sale for a while..


Tis a lot for your cash :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have seen this one in the flesh, shall we say the camera has been very kind to it 8O 
Geo


----------

